# Australian Tenor - Robert Shearer



## bendigo

Hi All,

My humble offerings from afew recent concerts;

Pastorello d'un povero armento 





Una furtiva lagrima 





Comefort Ye & Every Valley





Comments are most welcome.

Rob


----------



## GoneBaroque

Very nicely done, Robert. You show a good sense of the Handel style. I particularly like your ornamentation in the Messiah aria. It may be my machine but the sound seemed a little distant. But I enjoyed your work very much.

You might be interested in listening to my favorite recording of Comfort Ye and Every Valley by the great Danish Tenor Aksel Schiøtz.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Yes i enjoyed listening very much; particularly that lovely aria from Rodelinda.

Hope you come over the ditch one day for a live recital!


----------



## Vaneyes

Thank you, Robert. I have a feeling we're going to hear more, lots more, from you. Not here, though. 

Keep up the good work. You have the voice, but don't forget the acting. Best of luck.


----------

